# Logitech Z5500



## stinger608 (Oct 2, 2021)

So, I've had a set of Logitech Z5500's for probably close to 10 years. At first I used them puppies daily and they are an amazing sound system for PC's!!! 

After about 2 or 3 years I rarely used them and now I've had them sitting doing nothing for probably 2 years now. 

What to do? I hate to part with the system, but dang it, I just don't use them! I was going to set them up again the other day, but alas, them suckers drown out anything else running in the house.   

I have them all set up down in the basement on one of my crunching systems, but as soon as I turned them on the wife had a damn shit fit because she couldn't hear the TV. 

Hell, I even had them set up in our travel trailer a couple of years ago, and they were too much for it. Rattled the damn windows. 

So, what to do? Hell, they still bring a pretty decent price on the used markets. I still have all the original packaging including the cardboard box that they were shipped in from Logitech. Still have the original instruction sheet and all the Styrofoam they were packed in. All the cables and that kind of stuff. Hell, they are still in pristine condition. 

Should I try and sell? Man, shipping is a killer though.  

Well, I don't really even know why I'm starting this thread, other than to get some thoughts and suggestions from fellow members I guess LOL.


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 2, 2021)

Are you in the need of money?

Else i would say, keep them if you have space to store them. You really dont get better sound in that price range.

I have had my set of Logitech Z5500 since 2008, so 13 years and i still love them while using them to get better sound from my tv in stead of using money on a soundbar and as well i also have Logitech Z906 connected to my pc dual system. Hornestly while Z906 plays great, Z5500 just has a bit better sound to it. Z5500 is for it´s price range an amazing sound system. I would never sell my system.

Well here is my simple setups. Nothing specielt, but it works. Sorry blury image, it´s dark outside and my phone sucks.


Z5500. Two speakers are for now behind the tv. Not optimal, i know and i am thinking on a solution to it.





Z906





-


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 2, 2021)

Thanks @Tomgang !!!!!

Nope, not in need of the money and as you stated, for the price range, there just isn't any better system!

Okay, you talked me into it; not selling............  

Heck, I might set em up on the TV as well!


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 2, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> Thanks @Tomgang !!!!!
> 
> Nope, not in need of the money and as you stated, for the price range, there just isn't any better system!
> 
> ...


You are welcome. yes for the price, no better sound.

Connect them to your tv and you will have a great sound system for movie as i use them for. But a word of advice, be careful with the bass/subwoofer when your wife is home or you might get in trouble... your wife and you 

My reccomendation for the best sound, is to use a optical cable from tv to Z5500. That really gives the best sound quality.

This cable. The link is just an exsample (i really don´t know the seller): https://www.amazon.com/Optical-CableCreation-Digital-Theater-Blu-ray/dp/B015SQDJW6


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 2, 2021)

Do you have a garage? Maybe hook some speakers up in your garage so you can listen to music when outside, i dunno


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 2, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> My reccomendation for the best sound, is to use a optical cable from tv to Z5500. That really gives the best sound quality.



Oh yeah, I already have the fiber optics cable for SPDIF connection. 
As you said, it's the "best sound quality" for sure bro.


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 2, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Do you have a garage? Maybe hook some speakers up in your garage so you can listen to music when outside, i dunno


not a bad idea, but Z5500 is for inside use. My concern would be dew water drops cound cause a hazard to Z5500. But if he´s garage is heated, when yeah it could work.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 2, 2021)

Just try to sell it locally. That way no ship


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 2, 2021)

Aslong as your optical cable is under 5m it really doesn't matter about the quality anything over 5m and you need to start using glass cables which are inherently more expensive than plastic


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 2, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> Oh yeah, I already have the fiber optics cable for SPDIF connection.
> As you said, it's the "best sound quality" for sure bro.


Ah you all ready have optical cables




Well then, what are you waiting for. Go give your tv and your self a better sound to enjoy.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 2, 2021)

As I've recently found out check your sound settings on your TV, mine had some weird setting for processing delay which put the TV built in speakers and spdif output out of sync.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 3, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> glass cables



Yeppers, when I purchased the fiber optic cable, I got a glass cable. Cost a ton but I wanted to have a top quality cable.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 3, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> So, I've had a set of Logitech Z5500's for probably close to 10 years. At first I used them puppies daily and they are an amazing sound system for PC's!!!
> 
> After about 2 or 3 years I rarely used them and now I've had them sitting doing nothing for probably 2 years now.
> 
> ...


Adjust Windows and the subwoofer down. Its getting hard to find a good set of speakers. I still have x 230


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 3, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> Yeppers, when I purchased the fiber optic cable, I got a glass cable. Cost a ton but I wanted to have a top quality cable.


In the UK I still use an original cable that came with my cd player in the early 80s, cd player is long gone but the cable has been part of my history collection since. I've used many different cables for people over the years and as I said, cheap or expensive makes no difference on short runs it's only when you start loosing light potency that you really need to fork out for a glass cable.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Oct 3, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> As I've recently found out check your sound settings on your TV, mine had some weird setting for processing delay which put the TV built in speakers and spdif output out of sync.


That's a good point, I had a similar issue with my Z623s and the LG BX we've got, the audio was massively out of sync and sounded awful.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 3, 2021)

View attachment IMG_20210916_100921.jpg
Digital output audio delay it was set to 100ms as default on my Samsung TV


----------



## Mussels (Oct 3, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> So, I've had a set of Logitech Z5500's for probably close to 10 years. At first I used them puppies daily and they are an amazing sound system for PC's!!!
> 
> After about 2 or 3 years I rarely used them and now I've had them sitting doing nothing for probably 2 years now.
> 
> ...


I sold mine to a local friend. They were amazing, but my needs changed and i needed smaller setups


----------



## burkecomputers (Oct 17, 2021)

i lucked out and got my z5500 speakers for $45 as i seen them just as a custom auido shop posted them on facebook markerplace, i went straight got them....they are awesome....never seen anything better


----------



## bobbybluz (Oct 17, 2021)

Great when new and still great today. I've been through 10 sets (flipped 8 on Ebay) and got them all from $25-100. All came off the local Craigslist. One set is still in use and another had an IC go out a couple of years ago but I do intend to have it repaired. The only weak link on them is the speakers. I scored a set of Xfinity 5.1 speakers in a package deal cheap off CL several years ago, sold the Kenwood receiver for a slight profit and kept the speakers. 
Swapping the 5 Xfinity speakers for the stock Z5500's was a huge improvement along with using 14 gauge zip cord for the speaker wiring. They're running in the background here as I type this and I'm going to use them as long as they function. Who remembers when Newegg was blowing them out for $199 including free shipping?


----------



## Operandi (Oct 22, 2021)

I don't think you can really do much better for the money than the Z-5500 for desktop speakers.  Pretty basic design but they are using really nice drivers for the price range and there is some pretty good engineering going on.  Going full range for nearfiled desktop speakers makes a lot of sense as you only need one driver and you don't need to build a crossover network, so the design makes a lot of sense. 

The mains are using a Tang Band driver, either the W3-593SF or something very similar so that kinda gives you an idea of their quality.  Really the only down side is the plastic construction on the mains and the tiny subwoofer enclosure thats underbuilt and has a huge 'U' shaped port to make it work.  At  some point I'd like to take the whole concept and build a higher-end version that takes up the same foot print but using nicer nicer TB drivers.


----------



## Ferather (Oct 23, 2021)

I had Z5500 for about 3-4 years, then sold it when the head unit started playing up (which was common with that model), I upgraded to Z906. The Z906 are better overall, but not fully.
The satellites, are much heavier and a much higher quality, the LFE however, in some ways its better, however its smaller and the crossover frequency is different.

I still consider them an upgrade, they also still use the centre cones which are miles better at 3D audio than the standard drum type.


----------



## leveltrauma (Nov 5, 2021)

Well not the Z-5500 but they are related. I bought the Z-5450 in 2007 and yes there are bad times and good times..

Everywhere I've moved, everyone around has had something from the Z-5450. For the record: I mean the WLAN satellite boxes which at that time had a significant influence on the 2.4GHz WIFI in the area.
In all these years I have changed the capacitors of the satellite boxes twice. That was typical for the Logitech system but thanks to the instructions in the Logitech board no problem.
I am really satisfied with the system but only since 2015 then it started with SPDIF > DTS for MP3 playback.
Funnily enough, I only came across the article with the diagnostic mode of the Z-5500 this week and I was pleased that it works 1: 1 for the Z-5450.
I would only sell it to someone who appreciates it as much as I do


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 10, 2021)

So, hooked these bad puppies up again and wow!!!! I had forgot how awesome these do sound.     

Have been using headphones for so long, that I had forgot was a decent set of speakers sound like and how well the surround sounds.


----------



## Ferather (Dec 10, 2021)

Running Z906, waiting for upgrades


----------



## leveltrauma (Oct 24, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Running Z906, waiting for upgrades


After reading so much about your system I decided to buy a cheap used unit and yes the sound of the satellite speakers are better. My old Z-5450 are enough for the living room ^^


----------



## Ferather (Oct 25, 2022)

Indeed, the LFE is different though, although it's been some years since I have heard the Z5500.


----------

